# Johnston VT651



## iowadmaxss

we run a VT651 at my job (city government) this is the second year on it, and after pondering different things to make the cleanup easier, I was wondering if theres a setup, or if anyone has put a vibrator on the hopper itself? I know they have pneumatic vibrators for the screens in the rear, but what about one on the bottom of the hopper? thanks for any input!


----------



## ElginEagle

iowadmaxss said:


> we run a VT651 at my job (city government) this is the second year on it, and after pondering different things to make the cleanup easier, I was wondering if theres a setup, or if anyone has put a vibrator on the hopper itself? I know they have pneumatic vibrators for the screens in the rear, but what about one on the bottom of the hopper? thanks for any input!


Sounds like a good idea. Now you have to convince the mechanics to install it.I've never operated a vacuum,just mechanicals for 39 years.


----------

